# Summit Cone Vagabond BC’s. As in, pulled the trigger..



## Telemark Dave

Just place my order for a pair of the new-next-season Summitcone Vagabond BC 106’s from the Fey Bro’s, aka Telemarkdown. They’re a fishscale ski like my beloved Voile Charger BC’s, which are entering their twilight years. (Redrilled twice after two partial binding screw pull outs..) I sorta feel like I’m cheating on a marriage, but I’m hoping for polygamous future.. stay tuned.


----------



## Telemark Dave

Ok, just got off of the phone with Eric Fey, my new SummitCone Vagabond BC’s are being shipped . Can’t wait! I’m certainly not retiring my Voile Charger BC’s, they’ll just retire from turn earning duty in the woods, and become a meadow-skipping-heavy-duty quiver pair.
So stoked.. FKNA FKNA FKNA.. ?


----------



## gorgonzola

well that was a tease... very cool


----------



## Ripitz

The more nordic I do the more the idea of tele grows on me. I’m considering the SummitCone Vagabond 97 BCs. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on how they compare to the Voiles. What binding and boot combo are you planning to use to drive them?


----------



## Telemark Dave

Ripitz said:


> The more nordic I do the more the idea of tele grows on me. I’m considering the SummitCone Vagabond 97 BCs. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on how they compare to the Voiles. What binding and boot combo are you planning to use to drive them?


For the remainder of this season, BlackDiamond 01’s. I have ordered a pair of 22 Designs Lynx’s for next year. They’re a Tele-tech NTN binding 
I have 4 Pairs of 75mm boots I could choose from to mate with the BD01’s. And 1 pair of NTN boots for next year, though they’re well used and I will probably consider a new pair..


----------



## Telemark Dave

And here they are! Somehow they made it across the border with out incurring additional $ duty from Canada Customs.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> The more nordic I do the more the idea of tele grows on me.


You have never tele'd?


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> You have never tele'd?


I’ve dropped my knee on NNN BCs. Does that count?


----------



## Harvey

Definitely. If you are busting tele turns on that gear, it will be a cake walk on burlier gear.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Definitely. If you are busting tele turns on that gear, it will be a cake walk on burlier gear.


I guess I’ll keep the beard then.

I was thinking about the Crispi Shivers with Meidjo 3.0s on the SummitCone Vagabond BCs. Does anyone have experience or opinions about that gear? That setup would be like a Jeep. They also offer the optional alpine heel in case I need to wuss out.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> I guess I’ll keep the beard then.
> 
> I was thinking about the Crispi Shivers with Meidjo 3.0s on the SummitCone Vagabond BCs. Does anyone have experience or opinions about that gear? That setup would be like a Jeep. They also offer the optional alpine heel in case I need to wuss out.


Not sure if crispi last has changed or not. But each brand is best for a certain kind of foot.

Scarpa was known to be good for narrow feet, but the ntns are wider. Garmont wide feet. Crispi was known to be better for people with shorter toes.


----------

